# Toxic social face recognition points to end of privacy



## getopt (Jan 18, 2020)

Finally privacy has come to an end:



			
				https://www.insider.com/law-enforcement-using-unknown-facial-recognition-technology-facebook-photos-2020-1 said:
			
		

> *A startup company took billions of photos from Facebook and other websites to create a facial-recognition database, and hundreds of law-enforcement agencies are using it*











						A startup company took billions of photos from Facebook and other websites to create a facial-recognition database, and hundreds of law-enforcement agencies are using it
					

Law enforcement is using a database of billions of photos scraped from social media sites, likely against policy, by an unknown startup company.




					www.insider.com
				




What kind of personality does it need to add such a plague to mankind? Obviously it needs to be evil enough to get financed by Peter Thiel.

BTW where are the images of the developers usually found on Instagram? Shouldn't they have nothing to hide?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 19, 2020)

Technology has run amuck... Saw this scary development on HN a couple of days ago.








						The Military Is Building Long-Range Facial Recognition That Works in the Dark
					

Infrared cameras recognize the heat emitted from your face




					onezero.medium.com
				




Is it illegal to hide your face?








						Police fine pedestrian £90 over facial recognition camera row
					

Metropolitan Police officers set up the camera on a van in Romford, East London, which then cross-checked photos of faces of passers-by against a database of wanted criminals.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





> Officers previously insisted people could decline to be scanned, before later clarifying that anyone trying to avoid scanners may be stopped and searched.


Wow that is quite a contrast. From opt out to a mandatory search. Lying sods will do anything to trick people into allowing this..









						“Your Face is Big Data”, the danger of facial recognition
					

Russian photographer Egor Tsvetkov created the project entitled “Your Face is Big Data” where he demonstrates how easy it is to identify…




					medium.com


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 19, 2020)

You need to wear juggalo face paint and these glasses to remain anonymous.








						IRpair & Phantom - Privacy Eyewear.
					

Sunglasses  designed to block Facial Recognition & Infrared Radiation.




					www.kickstarter.com
				











						It turns out that Juggalo makeup blocks facial recognition technology
					

Whoop whoop! Insane Clown Posse fans have accidentally stumbled onto the key to thwarting public surveillance.




					consequenceofsound.net


----------



## getopt (Jan 19, 2020)

> “It’s creepy what they’re doing, but there will be many more of these companies. There is no monopoly on math,” said Al Gidari, a privacy professor at Stanford Law School. “Absent a very strong federal privacy law, we’re all screwed.”











						The Secretive Company That Might End Privacy as We Know It (Published 2020)
					

A little-known start-up helps law enforcement match photos of unknown people to their online images — and “might lead to a dystopian future or something,” a backer says.




					www.nytimes.com
				




The developers of the atomic bomb started thinking of ethics. But when the army had the weapon they had no more control to prevent using it.

If some developers of AI are lacking responsibility, their AI can be a toxic technology.

Managers usually get extra compensated well when morality needs to be set aside. The man on the street thinks they get paid for so much responsibility, haha. Social disruption pays.


----------



## sidetone (Jan 19, 2020)

The way China uses AI for face recognition is terrible.








						In the Age of AI | FRONTLINE
					

Watch FRONTLINE's documentary on the promise and perils of artificial intelligence, from fears about work and privacy to rivalry between the US and China.



					www.pbs.org


----------



## Datapanic (Jan 19, 2020)

Better get used to it.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 19, 2020)

Daniel Suarez might be right. Go read his books.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 19, 2020)

Datapanic said:


> Better get used to it.


Nope the first politician that gets bitten by this will try and regulate it.
I will start wearing a burka in public if necessary.

I remember about 20 years ago Virginia Beach bough some companies facial recognition system for our oceanfront's "Resort Area" cameras.
It was a bust and we never heard anything more about it. Totally pissed away alot of money for a farce.

Kind of like self driving cars. They are a long long way into the future.
Until then all kinds of snake oil salesmen will try and convince you their system works 99% of the time.








						Facial recognition program flunks test at Oceanfront
					

By Duane BourneThe Virginian-Pilot VIRGINIA BEACH The city's highly debated facial recognition program at the Oceanfront suffered from technical and performance problems, and the $200,000 system has not been used in nearly two years. The Beach was the second city in the nation to adopt the...




					www.pilotonline.com


----------



## Crivens (Jan 19, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> Nope the first politician that gets bitten by this will try and regulate it.


No. They will try to get exception from this.
Please read 1984 on how and why this works. It was a f-ing warning, not a manual!


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 19, 2020)

I quote that book a lot when talking about the downfall of society.  Yes, we all should be very concerned.

I'm old enough to remember when not even States in the US had common data bases.  At some point everything about each individual is going to be in one national data base, DNA, financials, digital profile, medical records, GPS, you name it.

Then we'll each carry a chip or some other identification mechanism to access our entry in the data base.  May not happen in my lifetime, but I really think it's heading that way.


----------



## getopt (Jan 19, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> the first politician that gets bitten by this will try and regulate it


A EU-draft suggests to regulate facial recognition. Let's see if it makes it into the final version:


> The EU is also considering new obligations for public authorities around the deployment of facial recognition technology and more detailed rules on the use of such systems in public spaces.


EU-Draft seen by Bloomberg suggests limits on facial recognition



Phishfry said:


> I will start wearing a burka in public if necessary.


Finally got a smile today.  Remember to show us a selfie then.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 20, 2020)

Uhm.. so they took photo's from Facebook (stuff people shared themselves) and use those for facial recognition?

So instead of going all drama with "_the end of privacy_" remarks I think a much better issue to raise here is this: Why expect privacy in the first place if you're actively using "social" media networks? This development definitely doesn't intrude on my privacy, for the simple reason that I don't use Twitter, Facebook or any other of that nonsense.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 20, 2020)

ShelLuser This is more roundabout. Because so many twats out there share everything, you are expected to do that also. And if you don't, that is suspicious. Just ask any minister of interior...


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 20, 2020)

If you show your face in public, you have never had any expectation of privacy. Going down the street: People can see you. That's the definition of "public". Sure, you can play tricks (tinted windows while you get driven in your limo so people can only see the face of the driver, oversized sunglasses and grey trench coats like spies use), but public spaces are by construction not private.

If you post your face on a universally readable medium (like Facebook or your own web site), you have no expectation of privacy. If you state your opinions under your own name in places like Twitter or a blog, you have no expectation of privacy. Rather on the contrary: you do that deliberately to publish.

Being surprised or upset that your public information is not private is hypocritical.

Now, should we change that? Should we pass laws that say that it is illegal to see people in public, to write down who you see, to talk about whom you have seen or who has said what? We could. It is even more 1984 than the reality we are in right now.


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 20, 2020)

Crivens said:


> Because so many twats out there share everything, you are expected to do that also



I think that's really true.  I almost got caught up in that crap some years ago when it first started happening, but then I realized I don't want myself posted on the internet without anonymity.

Along a similar line it bugs me the way institutions expect everyone to have a smart phone up their ass now.  I don't and it gives me trouble sometimes.  Just try to do everything without a smart phone and you'll find you're expected to have one at some point. 

I'm not going to be holding out on a basic phone much longer, smart phone will be forced on me soon.  Not by choice, only because my provider's deprecation of 3G will require it.  Nobody is making basic 4G phones so they will be a thing of the past.


----------

